# Official Announcement - Estrada Art & Apparel



## Gramps

That's awesome Eric! Congratulations and best of luck!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Good Luck to a young man who has paid some dues. You are an extremely fortunate and multi-talented fella!!! [smiley=bravo.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast

Good stuff! You know I will sport it!


----------



## AfterHours2

Glad to see a local member finally publishing his skills to the market. Nothing against SWC, but I already own all of their tees and the updates rarely keep coming. It's time to put some more new shirts towards my arsenal. Best of luck...


----------



## anytide

sweet , what are the vandal materials? shipping rate?


----------



## paint it black

Thanks for the kind words, everyone.



> sweet , what are the vandal materials? shipping rate?



It's nice soft, thin polyester, with a nice loose seemless fit. Shipping rate I believe is set to 10%, it should tell you upon checkout. 

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Net 30

Best of luck...keep the ideas fresh and you'll do well.

One suggestion....let some hot chicks model your wares and get rid of those asexual android mannequins....they spook me out!


----------



## paint it black

> Best of luck...keep the ideas fresh and you'll do well.
> 
> One suggestion....let some hot chicks model your wares and get rid of those asexual android mannequins....they spook me out!



lmao

Yeah, the mannequins have to do until we get out and some some fishing pics with it. Working on some photo campaigns now. We have a trip booked for a week down in the lower keys in two weeks with a bunch of guys from all over Florida that should produce a ton of content.


----------



## iMacattack

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

Best of luck! 

Cheers


----------



## Creek Runner

Congrats Man!   Good Luck I like that Redfish shirt!


----------



## Paul_Barnard

Here's hoping it is a smashing success for you.


----------



## Rediculous

Any plans for a long sleeve micro? Good luck, I believe your designs will be a success. 

I ordered the redrum hat, and noticed the sea of tails stuff. I believe I have the original painting, hanging on my wall. If so, that's pretty cool.


----------



## cutrunner

Pib
Ever consider doing any images of the whole scene? Mangrove background, flyline in the air guy on a poling tower typepicture?


----------



## paint it black

> Any plans for a long sleeve micro? Good luck, I believe your designs will be a success.
> 
> I ordered the redrum hat, and noticed the sea of tails stuff. I believe I have the original painting, hanging on my wall. If so, that's pretty cool.



You might be the one who has it. I remember it went to your area. Couldn't remember if it was you or Fish Freek, as both of you bought several pieces.

Micro's are in the works, samples will be ready Monday, then we will go from there.


----------



## paint it black

> Pib
> Ever consider doing any images of the whole scene? Mangrove background, flyline in the air guy on a poling tower typepicture?



You know, that's not really my thing. I have painted a few underwater scenes, but only because they were commissions and the clients specified they wanted it. But I still gave it my spin, and stay away from traditional realism style. My style has developed over the past year, and evolved a bit from the first pieces I did. The first scene I did was a permit piece tilted "Check Mate" for a client in Australia who wanted an Australian Permit (they don't look like the Permit from around these parts) and wanted a sandy bottom, as there's no sea grass flats in Australia. 


Here is the most recent scene style piece I did for a client per his request. He had me do two, this permit, and a bonefish.

This was before I added the fly, or varnish.


----------



## Creek Runner

> Pib
> Ever consider doing any images of the whole scene? Mangrove background, flyline in the air guy on a poling tower typepicture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, that's not really my thing. I have painted a few underwater scenes, but only because they were commissions and the clients  specified they wanted it. But I still gave it my spin, and stay away from traditional realism style. My style has developed over the past year, and evolved a bit from the first pieces I did. The first scene I did was a permit piece tilted "Check Mate" for a client in Australia who wanted an Australian Permit (they don't look like the Permit from around these parts) and wanted a sandy bottom, as there's no sea grass flats in Australia.
> 
> 
> Here is the most recent scene style piece I did for a client per his request. He had me do two, this permit, and a bonefish.
> 
> This was before I added the fly, or varnish.
Click to expand...

That pic looks great! You are a talented man! I should have had you do my rooster fish when we talked about it, now that your famous price has probably tripled!


----------



## bbuckingham141

Congrats man, all your stuff has inspired me and im sure many others around! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Creek Runner

I bought one of your art works pieces today at the CCA dinner in Jacksonville. 1st one I have seen in person and it looked amazing. It was of a Redfish, going to look great in my home office.


----------



## paint it black

Thanks, guys. Glad you like the stuff. I'm going to have a booth at the St. Pete Boat Show in a few weeks, if anyone is in the area, you should stop by and say hello.


----------

